
Fix the license of Apple Swift - r0muald
https://github.com/apple/swift/pull/17
======
r0muald
This seems next-level trolling (it was closed and locked 3 hours ago). Perhaps
GitHub needs more effective ways of punishing those users who actively waste
other people's time?

